# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Spiunët e BDI-së, kanë spiunuar elitën kosovare ?

## Cimo

Pas publikimit të dosjeve të spiunëve dje nga profesori Shpend Lushi  gazeta maqedonase Dnevnik  ka prezentuar disa pjesë të dojseve por pa përmendur emra pasi e njëjta është e ndaluar me ligj. Portali Shqipmedia.com paraqet artikullin e gazetës së lartpërmendur.

Sipas Dnevnik më i gjërë është dokumentacioni I cili dedikohet për deputetin e BDI-së. Ajo përban kode të shifruara, mirënjohje për para të pranuara, të dhëna zyrtare, raporte, informacione Sipas vulave, dokumentet janë adresuar deri tek ish Lidhja e Sekretariatit të punëve të brendshme, por edhe te resori Siguri shtetrore te MPB te Republikës së Serbisë. Deputeti ka vepruar me nofkën Vujko (Daja). Sipas dokumenteve, ai ka qenë I angazhuar në mes emigrantevë në Zvicër dhe Gjermani, kurse në lidhje me shërbimet sekrete të Jugosllavisë ka qenë prj vitit 1968. Vëmendje tërheq të dhënat se ka qenë I angazhuar veçanarisht për të shpërbër grupin ekstremist shqiptarë të Jusuf dhe Bardhosh Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekës në vitet e 1982. Në njërën prej të dhënave zyrtare, ndër të tjerat, thuhet:  Sipas njohurive të SDB.., është bërë përgatitja në të gjitha format të bashkëpunimeve me agjencinë tonë, me qëllim për të siguruar para, pra punë në SDB për shpërblime në të holla dhe nxjerjen e dokumenteve falso për udhëtim për të mundur të takohet me familjen e tij në Sloveni

Në lëndën tjetër, shkruan: Duke falemdenderuar kooperimit të., Shërbimi erdhi në kontakt me familjar të tij, djalin e motrës së tij I lindur në vitin.. fshatin.. Kërcovë, SR Maqedoni. I lartë përmenduri. është regjistruar me statusin Bashkëpuntor në vitet e 1980/1981 kurr me urdhër të SDB hyri në grupet ekstremiste në kuadër te Universitetit të Prishtinës. Prej asaj periudhe dhe I kanë dorzuar SHërbimit gjithsej 580 informacione relevante, të dhëna, dokumente, fotografi si dhe të dhëna tjera interesante në lidhje me sigurinë. Në dokumentin është thënë se të dy personat Vujkot (Daja) dhe familjari I tij, kanë dorëzuar të dhëna për më shumë ekstremist, ndër të cilët përmendet Azem Syla- daja I Hashim Thacit, Jakup Krasniqi, Agim Ceku, Bardhyl Mahmuti Sipas dokumenteve, deputeti ka pranuar shpërblime në të holla prej 2.500 markave gjermane dhe 4.500 franka zvicrane.

Ministri aktual I njohur me pseudonimin Mama, sipas dokumenteve te Byrosë, është regjistruar ne mars të vitit 1984. Dosja e tij është më e vobekët dhe përmban vetëm dy dokumente, në të cilat mund të shihet se në dy raste prej pjestarve të Shërbimit ka marrë 40.000 Shillinzi austriake dhe 25.000 franka zvicrane. Por, emri I tij më së shpeshti përmendet në dokumentet të cilat I referohen për ish zv/presidentin e Kuvendit dhe kandidat për kryetar shteti, I cili ka vepruar me nofkën Strelac. Ai ka patur kontakt me KOS në kohën e shkollimit në shkollën për oficer rezerv në Bileqa, ndërsa pas intervenimit të Shërbimit është pranuar në vendin e punës Inspektor në SPB të Maqedonisë ne Dibër, ku është udhëhequr nga instruktor-bashkëpuntor I veçantë. 

http://www.shqipmedia.com/2010/10/sp...iten-kosovare/

----------


## sheki51

Me duker se ishte nje teme tille po se di se nga iku.Po eshte e vertete, dal ngadale do dalin krejt spiunet shqiptare per mejdani keta te PDSH  i zbulojne te BDI  pastaj do te ndodhe e kunderta , ndersa maqedonet tere kete proces e ndjekin me knaqsi.

E gjithe elita e UCK se Maqedonise do na dale tradhtare te kombit, e ne tere kohen jemi mburre me ta , tani me rritet dyshimi se e gjithe lufta ka qene nje komplot i madh qe dikush te arije qellimet e veta , sic bene ne terre rruzullin toksore
peshku i madh i han te vegjelit apo??

----------


## apollo12

Sheki51. Ngadal or ti ahmak." Mos i  shpraz  drut, pa hy ne Pazar".  Keto jan lojra te te menqurve, ti je ende axhami me i kuptue keto. Rri para kive.

----------


## laburist

eh te mjeret..  nje funksionar maqedonas ne nje konferenc per shtyp tha se partin shqiptare (xx) e ka formuar udbja jugosllave me qellim percarjen e shqiptarve... e tani kemi dosje.....  lene pash zotin le te mbarojn vet se ata ma mire e din kush ka qen e kush jo spiun......

----------


## sheki51

apollo  nese keto jane lojra te te mencurve ,atehre ua dhjefsha mencurine atyre.... te vrasesh njerez tuaj per nje ideal muti te dhjefsha ne ideale .

----------


## bili99

Propaganda kunder vetvetes,edhe kur eshte rrene e deshmuar dhe e paqendrueshme ,e len nje plage dhe nje dem te qendrueshem!

Edhe nje tentim injorant vetpercares  i shqiptareve.Bajraktaret partiak qe perdorin  te ashtuquajturat "dokumentacione faktesh" te vete UDB ,te vete sherbimeve serbo-sllavo maqedono-malazeze,i adoptojne keto fare fabrikimesh dhe i lansojne si te verteta per popullaten e mjere dhe te patru jane armiqt me te medhenje te kombit vet, te vetvetes.
Kjo propagande u nis njehere dhe i doli boja, ja e rifilloni perseri ,ju lumt e keni vendin ne plehrat e historise.Kur nje njeri ben propagande dhe rren me vetedije popullin e vet eshte me keq se sherbimi te huajve, eshte nje tradheti me e madhe.Kete deshiron te beje nje klan i partise PDSH bashke me" ata "qe ju apin  "faktet", e bejne per qellime te errta ,karrieriste ordinere.
E di qe BDI thuajse nuk jane tu bere gje, biles ka tendenca ecje se prapthi por karrieristet ordinere te PDSH,hileqare dhe te paskropullt  duke perdorur edhe etiketin "tradheti"  per kundershtarin politik si armen e tyre te fundit per te fituar poziten vazale,tregojne se jane me vazalet,me pakurrizoret dhe me te liqt ne skenen politike ne Maqedonine Perendimore.
Si fund per postuesit e ketyre temave: kam menduar se jeni rritur ,dhe nuk merreni me propaganda vetvrasese antishqiptare,kam menduar se keni nderruar poziten e vezhguesve dhe ushtareve partiak dhe jeni shendrruar ne rryme te re qe do te beje historine lokale dhe nuk do te mbetni perjetsisht tifoze te atyre qe i dogjen te gjitha shancet historike, i harxhuan te gjitha letrat dhe qe dogjen nje leter kryesore( Arber Xhaferrin-apo u vetdogj me ket soj te gabuar) si njeriun e ditur dhe perkunder shume gabimeve ishte pakashume kompetent,sigurisht me shume se ata qe e rrethojne.

Kush i gjuan informatat kryekeput sllave ja keshtu ne publik, eshte me i damshem per shqiptaret se sa vete shteti sllav i Maqedonise,pasi nje kategori injorante do te perqafoje nje "fakt " dhe keshtu vazhdon perralla shqiptare te merren me vetveten ne kohen qe pislleku i paidenditet i Ballkanit ben shtet per vetveten mbi trojet shqiptare, mbi popullin shqiptar dhe me parane shqiptare.
PDSH- nese eshte parti shqiptare sic pretendon,  duhet te ofroje alternativa zgjedhjesh  elektoratit shqiptar dhe jo te mundohet te vije ne pushtet me intriga dhe perbaltje te kundeshtarit.
Me ekeqja per shqiptaret e Maqedonise eshte se si vete spektri politik shqiptar e koncepton zgjedhjen e ceshtjes kombetare ne ate cope dheu shqiptar: pra e konceptojne si fitim votash,kualicion me sllavet kunder shqiptareve dhe hiqen per shqiptare me te mire se kundershtari politik, ne fakt ju vije era te dy paleve vetem njeres pale me shume!
Spekter ky qe vizionin per zgjedhjen e ceshtjes kombetare e barazon me nje mandat apo dy mandate vazaliteti.

Nuk kam pune me spektrin politik, kam pune me shqiptaret atje, ja nje alternative e mundshme dhe qe ka perspektive realizimi perfundimtar,shume me vizionare dhe shume e thjeshte dhe e kapshme per popullin shqiptar atje nuk eshte as e re per te thene"eureka":

Alternativa shqiptare: nje shtet i Maqedonise  si ky i sotmi  nuk duhet te njihet nga shqiptaret per shume arsye qe i dijme te gjithe,andaj kur mundohesh ta mbrojsh Maqedonine egzistuese je corr politikisht.Ne situaten qe jemi ne shqiptaret sot,ne rrethanat politike ne Ballkan ne jemi te detyruar dhe mund te koegzistojme me sllavomaqedonasit por,kjo nuk do te thote se ne nuk mund te profilizojme shtetin dhe te germojme themelin per ardhmerine shqiptare nese duam qe ajo ardhmeri tejete  shkelqyeshme ,pra nuk duhet te rrijme por te punojme per nje finale qe eshte bashkimi me vendin tone Shqiperine,qe mos vazhdojme edhe per nje shekull nga Abetarja dhe Flamuri.
Alternative eshte dyshtetsia ,federalizimi i Maqedonise si parakushti per njefare pavarsimi relativ deri ne momentin kur ne si shqiptar jemi pjekur, dhe ne i nderrojme edhe rrethanat politiko-shoqerore ne Ballkan ,bashkesia nderkombtare do ta bekoje bashkimin qe ne do ta bejme ne nje proces relativisht te shkurter, jam i sigurt per kete.

Nuk me interesojne spiunat as te UDBse dhe as te sllavomaqedonasve sot, ata nuk ishin dhe nuk jane strumbullari i jetes shqiptare atje, me intereson rryma e re ne keto kushte te reja ku jane ata te rinjte sot? apo ende jane   "tifoze" te partive te djegura shqiptare.

Kush e merr qe nga fillimi nje alternative kombetare me vizion dhe me perkushtim ,duhet te fitoje zgjedhjet ne Maqedoni.
Spektri politik ne Maqedoni rrofshin per aq sa bene per shqiptaret dhe per aq sa bene kunder shqiptareve, me vetedije apo pavetedije,mjaft me fushata elektorale per te nderruar "pushtetaret" dhe per te shtuar vazalitetin , tash duhet rryme e re per njeriun e ri shqiptar me integritet dhe te pavarur,ka te tille Maqedonia sot? ky eshte shpetimi,nese nuk ka athere kapni bajraqet e tifozllekut per partite egzistuese ne rrugen e vendnumrimit,vetshkatrrimit dhe vetvrasjes .


me nderime,
bili99

----------


## apollo12

> apollo  nese keto jane lojra A te mencurve ,atehre ua dhjefsha mencurine atyre.... te vrasesh njerez tuaj per nje ideal muti te dhjefsha ne ideale .


Sheki51. Ke  nevoj me shkue qe  nga parashkollor e perpjet se perndryshe ke nje  fjalor te pist. Ishe femij i keq. Kontrollo gjuhen qe e perdor. Ahmak.

----------


## shirokaj

Pershendetje te gjithve e para her qe shkruaj ne ket forum shqiptar fenomenal vazhdoni me fjal te mira se tema esht shum ineresant

----------


## Explorer

*Per bili99*

----------


## Explorer



----------


## Explorer

O bili 99, mos turtullo me gojen, por na nxjer fakte sic ka nxjere ky i biri botes.

Jane dy funksionare me te rendesishem te BDI-se qe kane qene spiune te serbit.

Faktet i ke me larte.

----------


## Explorer

> eh te mjeret..  nje funksionar maqedonas ne nje konferenc per shtyp tha se partin shqiptare (xx) e ka formuar udbja jugosllave me qellim percarjen e shqiptarve... e tani kemi dosje.....  lene pash zotin le te mbarojn  se ata ma mire e din kush ka qen e kush jo spiun......




*
Trajanov: PDSH asnjëherë s’ka bashkëpunuar me shërbimin sekret*

Posted by shqipmedia1 on Tet 16th, 2010 


Në Komisionin për Lustrim pritet shqyrtimi i dosjeve të dorëzuara ditë më parë nga qytetari nga Tetova Shpend Vehapi Lushi. Pas dorëzimit të tyre Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim u kundërpërgjigj se veprimet e këtilla janë të inskenuara nga PDSH-ja.* Duke iu referuar një deklarate të Pavle Trajanovit, ish ministër i Brendshëm, BDI-ja akuzoi PDSH-në se është produkt i shërbimeve sekrete. Por këto pohime të partisë së Ahmetit i hodhi poshtë vetë Trajanov, i cili kërkoi nga BDI-ja dhe partitë e tjera shqiptare që të mos keqëprdorin deklaratat e tij në betejën e ndërsjellë. Trajanov në një deklaratë për gazetën e përditshme Dnevnik, të cilën e përsëriti edhe për Tv ALB pohoi se ai asnjëherë nuk ka thënë se PDSH-ja ka bashkëpunuar më organet e sigurimit. “Unë asnjëherë nuk kam dhënë deklaratë se PDSH-ja është produkt i shërbimeve sekrete e aq më pak se kushdo qoftë nga kreu i PDSH-së është bashkëpunëtor i shërbimeve të fshehta. Mendoj se të gjitha komentet rreth deklaratave të mia janë të panevojshme dhe mendoj se duhet të kërkojnë argumente të tjera në garën politike apo për sulme politike.* Mendoj se procesi i lustrimit duhet të zhvillohet në kuadër të institucioneve dhe më e rëndësishmja është se duhet të kemi qasje objektive dhe joselektive ndaj lustrimit dhe kuptohet është shumë e rëndësishme që dosjet për bashkëpunëtorët e Maqedonisë të kërkohen nga KOS-i (Shërbimi i kundërzbulimit të Serbisë) . Vetëm Komisioni për lustrim mund të vërtetojë nëse dikush është spiun apo jo”, deklaroi Pavle Trajanov, ish ministër i Brendshëm. Një ditë më parë ministri i pushtetit lokal Musa Xhaferi pohoi se është njëri nga tre funksionarët nga radhët e Bashkimit Demokratik për Integrim, për të cilët profesori Lushi ia paraqiti dosjet Komisionit për Lustrim. Në dosje flitet për një ministër aktual me nofkën “MAMA”, deputet aktual me nofkën “Ujka” dhe “Drim” dhe një funksionar me nofkën “Strelac ”, për të cilët thuhet se në të kaluarën kanë bashkëpunuar me shërbimet e sigurimit shtetëror. Njëri prej tyre thuhet se ka spiunuar edhe disa ish deputetë të përbërjes së kaluar, të partisë së njëjtë. Në tre dosjet e dorëzuara po ashtu përmendet edhe rasti i vrasjes së vëllezërve Bardhosh e Jusuf Gërvalla si dhe Kadri Zekës, si dhe shumë veprimtarëve të tjerë të viteve ‘80. 



http://www.shqipmedia.com/2010/10/tr...rbimin-sekret/

----------


## Sovrani

Pasi shporem Shkijet ne nje stacion te policise gjetem disa lista ku ishin te renditur emra te bashkeounetoreve, mirpoduke i analizuar ne te gjithe ato emra, erdhem ne konstatim se ata persona qe figuronin ne ato lista ishin njerez qe nuk na mbushej mendja qe te gjithe te kene qene bashkepunetore, beme pyetje vete valle pse policia nuk i mori me vete keto lista por i la ne duart tona duke e ditur se ato emra do bien ne duart e UCk-se, pra ne dyashuam se ata me qellim kishin lene listat aty qe ne te vrisnim ata qe ishin ne lista, me vrasjen e gjith atyre njerezve ne do te krijonim armiqsi me nje pjese bukur te madhe me popullin tone, me ne fund edhe pse pati dyshime dhe kundemendime ne atitem ne perfundim se loja te cilen deshi ta luaj shteti me ne u deshtoi, de i dogjem ato lista.
 Tani, armiku kryesor i Shqiptarve ka qene dhe eshte akoma Serbia, ne pajtohemi se Jugosllavia ka pasur sherbim intelegjent te fuqishem, pajtohemi se ne sherbim me deshire apo pa deshire jane futur edhe element Shqiptar.
 Tani te meren dosje ne Beograd dhe Serbi te jete i gatshem qe te ti japi ato me duket e pa mundur, ose te vije nje Serb dhe ti hudh dosjet ne shtepine nje Shqiptari, ku eshte leverdia, ose ndoshta serbi mund te perpiloje dosje per cilin do qe te doje. Per ne ne ate kohe na kishin lene ne stacion emrat tani jane akoma me te interesuar vijne dhe na hudhin ne bahcen me trandofila.
  Ne e dime se Serbet nuk jane te kenaqur qe kane humbur teritore, ata duan te krijojne Shtetin e tyre me Serbet e Bosnjes me veriun si dhe me nje pjese te Maqedonise, ata duan qe te destabilizojne rajonin.

----------


## Explorer

> Pasi shporem Shkijet ne nje stacion te policise gjetem disa lista ku ishin te renditur emra te bashkeounetoreve, mirpoduke i analizuar ne te gjithe ato emra, erdhem ne konstatim se ata persona qe figuronin ne ato lista ishin njerez qe nuk na mbushej mendja qe te gjithe te kene qene bashkepunetore, beme pyetje vete valle pse policia nuk i mori me vete keto lista por i la ne duart tona  e ditur se ato emra do bien ne duart e UCk-se, pra ne dyashuam se ata me qellim kishin lene listat aty qe ne te vrisnim ata qe ishin ne lista, me vrasjen e gjith atyre njerezve ne do te krijonim armiqsi me nje pjese bukur te madhe me popullin tone, me ne fund edhe pse pati dyshime dhe kundemendime ne atitem ne perfundim se loja te cilen deshi ta luaj shteti me ne u deshtoi, de i dogjem ato lista.
>  Tani, armiku kryesor i Shqiptarve ka qene dhe eshte akoma Serbia, ne pajtohemi se Jugosllavia ka pasur sherbim intelegjent te fuqishem, pajtohemi se ne sherbim me deshire apo pa deshire jane futur edhe element Shqiptar.
>  Tani te meren dosje ne Beograd dhe Serbi te jete i gatshem qe te ti japi ato me duket e pa mundur, ose te vije nje Serb dhe ti hudh dosjet ne shtepine nje Shqiptari, ku eshte leverdia, ose *ndoshta* serbi mund te perpiloje dosje per cilin do qe te doje. Per ne ne ate kohe na kishin lene ne stacion emrat tani jane akoma me te interesuar vijne dhe na hudhin ne bahcen me trandofila.
>   Ne e dime se Serbet nuk jane te kenaqur qe kane humbur teritore, ata duan te krijojne Shtetin e tyre me Serbet e Bosnjes me veriun si dhe me nje pjese te Maqedonise, ata duan qe te destabilizojne rajonin.




Fjalet te tipit "ndoshta" nuk jane fakte.

Dikush ka nxjere te zezen ne te bardhe, urdhero dhe kundershtoje, por me argumente ama jo me

 fjale boshe "ndoshta".

----------


## arusha e malit

Kjo qe shkruan sovrani eshte e vertet se neper stacione policore jan gjet lista me emra shqiptaresh .

----------


## Marinari

> Fjalet te tipit "ndoshta" nuk jane fakte.
> 
> Dikush ka nxjere te zezen ne te bardhe, urdhero dhe kundershtoje, por me argumente ama jo me
> 
>  fjale boshe "ndoshta".


Pershendetje Explorer!

Je i bindur definitivisht se keto dosje jane te verteteta dhe asesi te falsifikuara?!

----------


## arusha e malit

Nashta e kan bind te tjeret.

----------


## RaPSouL

...dhe si nata që kalon në ditë edhe puna e BDI-së po zbardhet dita-ditës, POR! një por i madh që do të thotë se të gjithë këto fakte bindëse dhe që kan konkretizimin e tyre nuk do të ndikojnë aspak në rejtingun e këtyre "shqiptarëve" që po na udhëheqin dhe prezantojnë neve si popull në këtë shtet artificial, parashtrohet pyetja pse thuhet kjo? Sepse BDI-në do ta mbajnë gjall ata që çdoher e kan mbajtur gjallë me votat e tyre drejtuar UDB-ashave më të mëdhenj që kan egzistuar ndonjëher, keq për tu thënë por prapambetësia e një pjese të madhe të popullit tonë që banon këtu dhe që vin 1 ose 2 herë në vit në kontakt me mediat dhe realitetin e votojnë një subjekt të tillë sdo ta quaja më politik por më shum mashtrues.

Përderisa nuk egziston një mentalitet i njëjt në kokat e shqiptarëve që i mbyllin ende syt perball këtyre fakteve të qarta nëpër dokumete të nënshkruara dhe të vulosura qartësisht atëher çfarë presim ne që të përmisohet? 

ps. Dhe diçka për bilin, je në mërgim që prej kohësh nuk mund të japësh një mendim të tillë pa mos qenë prezent në realitetin aktual që po zhvillohet këtu, mendimet dhe parathëniet kan shumë dallim nga ajo që është reale dhe me peshë. Un personalisht të njoh që prej kohësh dhe e di anësimin tënd politik dhe deshirën tënde, mirëpo këtu nuk shkon ashtu duhet diçka tjetër diçka më ndryshe se nga herat tjera, se kuptoj dot si mund ti bësh këtij fakti dhe realiteti një analizë aq të gjatë kur ske të bësh me atë që ndodhën këtu. Apo inspirohesh nga ato çka sheh në internet në web faqen zyrtare të BDI-së apo? 


Ju përshëndes.

----------


## Explorer

> Pershendetje Explorer!
> 
> Je i bindur definitivisht se keto dosje jane  verteteta dhe asesi te falsifikuara?!



Do te jeme i bindur definitivisht derisa ti nuk me nxjer fakt tjeter qe e verteton te kunderten.

Edhe une te pershendes!

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marinari

Sherbimi famekeq jugosllav UDB-ja qe me vone do te quhej SDB (Sluzba Drzavne Bezbednosti) ka qene njeri nder Sherbimet me te centralizuara ne ish Jugosllavi dhe berthama e tij gjithmone ka qene ne Beograd!

Te gjitha dokumentet zyrtare te SDB-se ne ish Republikat dhe te dy Krahinat jugosllave ajo e Kosoves dhe Vojvodines, kur jane ne pyetje bashkepuntoret e ketij Sherbimi kane qene te njejta. Pas shperberjes se Jugosllavise, hulumtuesit qe jane marre me keto probleme kane patur rastin te shohin dokumente origjinale te bashkepunetorve te SDB-se...!

Nga dosjet e publikuara ketu per Musa Xhaferin dhe Gezim Ostrenin, shihet qarte se ato jane te punuara nga amatore! Duke u bazuar ne faktin e thjesht se Sherbimi sekret jugosllav SDB, ka patur nje rregullore te punes, me te cilen ka qene i detyruar qe çdo dosje te bashkepunetorit pas 30 vjetesh ta kaloje ne mikrofilm. Ne dosjen e Musa Xhaferit, shkruhet se ai u rekrutua ne vitin 1984 dhe se dosja e tij eshte nxjerr nga mikrofilmi. Sipas kesaj na del se nga ajo kohe kane kaluar 26 vjet! 

Tjetri fakt qe te bie ne sy ne keto dosje eshte se aty mungon emri i personit zyrtar i cili i ka mbajte ne lidhje dhe kontakte personat e aopstrofuar, gje qe kjo nuk ka ngjare ne asnje dokument zyrtar te SDB-se! Tjetri detaj shume i rendesishem eshte ai i perberjes se dosjes, ku radhitja e pyetjeve si: emri, mbiemri, ditelindja, vendqendrimi etj, fillojne me shkronja te vogla! Ne çdo dokument zyrtar dhe origjinal te SDB-se, ky leshim ishte i pamundur!


Sa per ilustrim keshtu duket nje dosje zyrtare per bashkepunetoret e SDB-se!

----------

